# Best fixed bridge guitar for metal?



## Sanzen (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all - i'm currently with a band thats made me set my 7s aside for awhile. My main 6 string is a stock Jackson SLSMG with EMG-HZ - I love the neck, but the horrible pickups/tuners leave much to be desired, and the action isn't as good as a Jackson's should be. This is for a brutal death metal band, so I need clarity and balls more than anything else - think Decapitated or Origin tone  ...but no goofy "METUHL" body shapes.

I HATE tremolos, so I'm focusing on fixed bridge 6ers, preferably in the $500-1000 range. I really like the (real) EMGs in my LTD SC-607B, but I'm open to trying other things. 

Alternately, would I be better off just dropping a set of 81/85s into my Jackson? It's a good guitar, but to be at its best I'd probably end up swapping out the pups, tuners, bridge, and pots...which I'd rather not do if I can avoid it.

Any ideas/preferences? thanks guys!


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 3, 2008)

Ibanez RG6EXFX2?

The Schecter Hellraisers come with EMG's, and play very nice. You can get a new one for $699 I think.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 3, 2008)

well, if you drop in EMGs, they come with pots and all that fun crap.


Also... Brutal Death metal... NOT liking 7-strings? only way that could be funnier is if you're tuning to B or A.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 3, 2008)

I was going to recommend a SLSMG but then I saw you already own one.
Best bet - replace the pickups, pots, bridge, and tuners and take it in for a setup. That'll cost maybe $300, and you'll end up with a much better guitar than anything else you'd get in your price range.


----------



## Sanzen (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys...that Ibanez is nice, but it looks so...fucking cheap. 






buhhh...i think it's that bridge that does it.

And I like the way Schecters play, but they always seem a little too bulky for me. 





Ketzer said:


> Also... Brutal Death metal... NOT liking 7-strings? only way that could be funnier is if you're tuning to B or A.



Haha nope, C standard. My other band has much more groovy shit and we play in drop-A, but for how fast this new group is, playing down that low is just too muddy.



sakeido said:


> I was going to recommend a SLSMG but then I saw you already own one.
> Best bet - replace the pickups, pots, bridge, and tuners and take it in for a setup. That'll cost maybe $300, and you'll end up with a much better guitar than anything else you'd get in your price range.



Yeah, i'm just sitting here playing it and damn...i really do like the neck. Plus it's light as hell and I love the shape.

Any recommendations for the replacements? I like the Schaller locking tuners, but $80 is a lot. EMGs will probably sound great, and I have no idea about bridges.

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 3, 2008)

You gotta pay man.. seriously you were looking at spending $600+ on a new guitar. Even if you go top of the line on everything you can, you won't get anywhere near that just fixing up your SLS.

The only replacement you can get for the bridge because of the neck angle is a Tone Pros locking tune-o-matic. It'll increase your sustain and add a bit of warmth to the tone, or so the story goes. I still have the stock tune-o-matics and tuners on both my SLSes and they haven't given me any trouble.

Pickups, EMGs are alright (I'm selling the set that came in my SLSMG ) but Seymour Duncan Blackouts are better. If you buy the bridge & neck set, they come with the pots you need already. They might be a little bass heavy for brutal death metal, because coupled with the all mahogany construction and low tunings, they could get a little muddy. In that case, you can either put the Blackout Neck in the bridge & the Blackout Bridge in the neck or get Bareknuckles like I did for my other SLS, but they cost about $300 on their own.

Tuners, Schallers are good. I can't remember which locking tuners are a direct replacement for Jackson's stock ones though. It might be Sperzels.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 3, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> Thanks for the tips guys...that Ibanez is nice, but it looks so...fucking cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dammit I've got one of those!  Funny thing is I have it tuned in C standard right now. Wanna buy it? lol


----------



## lacrimm (Nov 3, 2008)

many will probly disagree, but im biased cuz its my main fixed bridge: RG7321

myspace.com/lacrimm
heavy, progressive and melodic, all instrumental


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jon Donais LTD model is pretty tits


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Nov 3, 2008)

Ibanez RGA121

/Endthread.


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 3, 2008)

Get this ... Simple setup


----------



## Elysian (Nov 3, 2008)

Jackson RR5.


----------



## Sanzen (Nov 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Jon Donais LTD model is pretty tits



God that headstock! Everything else looks quite nice, but damn, way to put a decades old design on top of a great looking guitar...



itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Ibanez RGA121
> 
> /Endthread.



This is actually one that I was seriously considering...but once again Ibanez throws some horrible fucking pups into a $1000 guitar. I wish they'd stop getting away with selling fairly basic guitars for a ridiculous markup, but honestly they've built up the brand so much (and not without reason, Ibbys play great) that they can do it. 



mat091285 said:


> Get this ... Simple setup




Was one of my first picks! Honestly, it will probably come down between a COW and upgrading my SLSMG.  time will tell.


Seriously, thanks everyone! I appreciate the input, it helps a lot.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a 6 string COW and traded it for the SLSMG. Especially at the COW's new price, it just isn't that great of a deal unless you really want a silverburst Jackson  They would be an incredible guitar for $650 or maybe even $700 but back when I bought my black one, it was only $50 less than the SLS. Its also worth noting they have the exact same tuners & bridge as the SLSMG. 
But they are definitely sexy as all hell


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

Pickups are such an easy fix, I don't understand why you cant just get a guitar that plays well to you, and if needed get new pickups for it.


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds like your SLS needs a setup, since Soloists can have incredible playability when set up right.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 4, 2008)

I vote pick-ups + set-up in the Jackson too. Cheapest way to achieve what you want & as long as the playability's already there you don't need to fix what's not broken.

Personal recommendation on another guitar would be Carvin - a DC-127 for example - although you may need to change their pick-ups too which kind of defeats the point.

EDIT: I prefer Strat hardtail-style bridges to TOMs, although will happily use either!


----------



## Sanzen (Nov 4, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I had a 6 string COW and traded it for the SLSMG. Especially at the COW's new price, it just isn't that great of a deal unless you really want a silverburst Jackson  They would be an incredible guitar for $650 or maybe even $700 but back when I bought my black one, it was only $50 less than the SLS. Its also worth noting they have the exact same tuners & bridge as the SLSMG.
> But they are definitely sexy as all hell


beautiful collection! I like the COWs, but the silverburst ain't my thing.




Justin Bailey said:


> Pickups are such an easy fix, I don't understand why you cant just get a guitar that plays well to you, and if needed get new pickups for it.



Eh, with some guitars it wouldn't be a big deal, but Ibanez putting their shitty stock pickups in a guitar that sells for a grand? no way I'm buying that...

well ,seems like the best thing for me to do is mod out the SLSMG. Pricey, but like sakeido said, I was gonna budget $600 for a new guitar - if I can get this sounding awesome for around $3-400, it will be worth it.

Thanks again all! SS.org comes through yet again  best guitar forum on the net. 

cheers guys - i'll post some pics when I get it modded out!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Nov 4, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> This is actually one that I was seriously considering...but once again Ibanez throws some horrible fucking pups into a $1000 guitar. I wish they'd stop getting away with selling fairly basic guitars for a ridiculous markup, but honestly they've built up the brand so much (and not without reason, Ibbys play great) that they can do it.



Man...Pickups are an easy fix. You can look in the used market. My RGA121 used to have a Dimarzio D-Sonic/Air Norton combo, and I replaced them this Saturday with Duncan Blackouts. They absolutely destroy every high-gain pickup I've ever played. The guitar sounds fucking huge, and it's an amazing player.


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 4, 2008)

Schecter Hellraiser or Blackjack ATX! you cant go wrong, these babies are SERIOUS!

both are PERFECT for every kind of Metal you wanna play, the woods, the pickups, the frets, the feel...

...dont be scared of the neck thickness, people tend to exagerate... specially people that are used to thin necks, the schecter neck profile is a Thin-U , its a fast and confortable neck, really easy to adapt to!


if you still wanna go jackson... the DK2T seems to me pretty solid, put on some active PU's and i'm sure it will sound HUGE, dont mind the bolt-on feature, that is not thaaaaat important... and the Olde Wolber's 6 seems great too, although not so versatile...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2008)

Ibanez RGR08LTD?


----------



## Elysian (Nov 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ibanez RGR08LTD?



man those inlays look horrid.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 4, 2008)

/\
i couldn't agree more, the inlays = fail

get an EC-1000 or a Viper-1000 for a fixed bridge man, they're metal as Fukkk


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Jon Donais LTD model is pretty tits



Wow thats increadibly sexy to me, even the head stock, and I usually dont like the look of fixed bridges. How much do these go for used?

HOT!!!


----------



## budda (Nov 4, 2008)

LTD EC-1000 used, IF the playability on your jackson isnt to your tastes.

if the jackson plays really well, pickups and setup and go to town.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought an SLSMG last year and it's the best guitar I've ever played  I can't understand the desire to replace it. Also, when did they come with EMG-HZ's? Was it a few years ago? Mine came with an 81 and 85 combo.

I don't think you'll find another guitar that has the same wicked neck and fingerboard that the SLSMG has, but that is of course my humble opinion. I'd say keep it and swap out the pickups and tuners if they bother you.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 4, 2008)

Honestly, the SLSMG is a much higher quality instrument than any of the Korean- or Chinese-made guitars suggested in this thread. Get an EMG-81 and 85 set plus a TonePros bridge and Schaller locking tuners, and you will have the perfect guitar for your needs. The quality of the woods and the fretwork is very good on the Japanese Jacksons, and that's the stuff you really have to shop for. The hardware and electronics can be changed.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Nov 4, 2008)

Nobody's mentioned the MTM2?!


----------



## andreeee (Nov 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ibanez RGR08LTD?


This is mean minus the inlays.
It already has a blackout in it + a killswitch!!


----------



## budda (Nov 4, 2008)

if inlays mean you wont buy a guitar that sounds and feels good to you, i dont know what to say.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Nobody's mentioned the MTM2?!



Man, I totally forgot about that one! It doesn't have EMG's though...


----------



## lobee (Nov 4, 2008)

budda said:


> if inlays mean you wont buy a guitar that sounds and feels good to you, i dont know what to say.


Would you buy a guitar with penises for inlays as long as it sounded and felt good? (so many jokes in that sentence!)


----------



## andreeee (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol i don't base all of my purchases on what the inlays look like. I'd still buy that if it sounded and felt good to me 

EDIT: This is a reply to budda's post not the one above


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 4, 2008)

lobee said:


> Would you buy a guitar with penises for inlays as long as it sounded and felt good? (so many jokes in that sentence!)



Hey, budda has specifically told me that he doesn't handle men. 

(Look at my rep for reference)


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ibanez RGR08LTD?



I didn't even know you could still get those
AFAIK, they were as rare as fuck in Australia anyway.


----------



## Luuk (Nov 6, 2008)

The ESP Guitar Company :: LTD Standard Guitars - MH-NT Series

done!


----------



## Deschain (Nov 6, 2008)

Are the LTD's any good?

I was looking at the mh-400 nt, but was pretty discouraged after reading a lot of bad reviews for it, saying the workmanship, paintjob etc was absolute crap, and basically "if its not a real ESP, its not worth it". That kinda bummed me out, cos they looked like kickass guitars with pretty much exactly the spec i want at the price I can afford.

LTD owners come forward, what are your thoughts? Halp!


----------



## turmoil (Nov 6, 2008)

i had an LTD KH-202 and after upgrading it with real EMGs it was a pretty awesome guitar. It held tuning incredibly well despite not having an OFR.

To the thread starter: I would say try the LTD EC-1000. IMO, a real les paul with EMGs will pretty much dominate as far as hardtails and metal are concerned. Les pauls' just have that certain chunk to them that wannabees don't have. probably all that weight


----------



## Bobo (Nov 6, 2008)

Deschain said:


> Are the LTD's any good?
> 
> I was looking at the mh-400 nt, but was pretty discouraged after reading a lot of bad reviews for it, saying the workmanship, paintjob etc was absolute crap, and basically "if its not a real ESP, its not worth it". That kinda bummed me out, cos they looked like kickass guitars with pretty much exactly the spec i want at the price I can afford.
> 
> LTD owners come forward, what are your thoughts? Halp!



I have a MHB-400, and it's put together pretty good imo. It plays fine. Maybe it's hit and miss, but mine is fine.


----------



## sami (Nov 6, 2008)

my other guitarist has an LTD H-207. All I can say about it is that it fucking kicks ass! I found the deal for him. It'd be mine right now, but I didn't happen to have $200 sitting around. (lucky muthafucka!)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 6, 2008)

DO NOT

GET RID OF THE SLSMG

Just put in new passives. Seriously, or EMG's, my friend's is amazing.


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm pretty fond of the Ibanez RGA series guitars. Stable as fuck, great tone, superb resonance for a bolt on, extremely comfortable, and very understated looks. Everything i want in a guitar.


----------



## sami (Nov 7, 2008)

Do the gibraltar plus bridges give you a good range of intonation adjustment? Because saddles on TOM's don't go far enough for me. Tuning dropped A on a 25.5" scale, some strings need the saddle to go further back but they're at the end... :?


----------



## Tehdan7 (Nov 7, 2008)

The gibraltar plus bridge doesnt do a good job of accomodating thick strings. I always had a hell of a time getting a .052 gauge in it properly.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 7, 2008)

sami said:


> Do the gibraltar plus bridges give you a good range of intonation adjustment? Because saddles on TOM's don't go far enough for me. Tuning dropped A on a 25.5" scale, some strings need the saddle to go further back but they're at the end... :?



You sometimes can squeeze a little more range out of them by turning the saddles around.


Fundamentally, a 6-string guitar isn't designed for tunings like B or A... I had a 6 in BEADGB to emulate a 7 for a while, and it was just crappy, couldn't get it to intonate properly, it was an RG470FX, with the flatmount bridge.


----------



## Deschain (Nov 7, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> You sometimes can squeeze a little more range out of them by turning the saddles around.
> 
> 
> Fundamentally, a 6-string guitar isn't designed for tunings like B or A... I had a 6 in BEADGB to emulate a 7 for a while, and it was just crappy, couldn't get it to intonate properly, it was an RG470FX, with the flatmount bridge.



Some 7's are only 25.5", so tuning down a sixer can work. Its just different. I like it sometimes....


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Nobody's mentioned the MTM2?!



i second this!
great guitar with some decent pups installed in it.
good for metal too, love the locking bridge


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2008)

Deschain said:


> Are the LTD's any good?
> 
> I was looking at the mh-400 nt, but was pretty discouraged after reading a lot of bad reviews for it, saying the workmanship, paintjob etc was absolute crap, and basically "if its not a real ESP, its not worth it". That kinda bummed me out, cos they looked like kickass guitars with pretty much exactly the spec i want at the price I can afford.
> 
> LTD owners come forward, what are your thoughts? Halp!


MH-400NTs are sweet, definitely kickass for the price. LTDs have better finishes than Schecters at least from what I've seen.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

Deschain said:


> Are the LTD's any good?
> 
> I was looking at the mh-400 nt, but was pretty discouraged after reading a lot of bad reviews for it, saying the workmanship, paintjob etc was absolute crap, and basically "if its not a real ESP, its not worth it". That kinda bummed me out, cos they looked like kickass guitars with pretty much exactly the spec i want at the price I can afford.
> 
> LTD owners come forward, what are your thoughts? Halp!



My buddy got one as his first guitar. I think it rules... looks great, the fit and finish isn't bad. Decent sounding pickups, fret job is way better than anything I had starting out, I like the finish, the neck feels great. The tuners suck though. But they are a good guitar for the money.


----------



## sami (Nov 7, 2008)

Tehdan7 said:


> The gibraltar plus bridge doesnt do a good job of accomodating thick strings. I always had a hell of a time getting a .052 gauge in it properly.





Ketzer said:


> You sometimes can squeeze a little more range out of them by turning the saddles around.
> 
> 
> Fundamentally, a 6-string guitar isn't designed for tunings like B or A... I had a 6 in BEADGB to emulate a 7 for a while, and it was just crappy, couldn't get it to intonate properly, it was an RG470FX, with the flatmount bridge.



Thanks for the info guys! So I take it besides the MTM that a good 6 string that can handle low tunings such as A or B are bari's then?

And I also second on the MTM's. LOVE that bridge!


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Tehdan7 said:


> The gibraltar plus bridge doesnt do a good job of accomodating thick strings. I always had a hell of a time getting a .052 gauge in it properly.



Same here. Besides that, the only other qualm was that the neck felt almost TOO small.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Nov 7, 2008)

But the MTM2 is US$1,499.99? Seems excessive considering that's even a high price in Australian dollars. I thought you guys in the states say anything over $1k and you might as well go custom.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 7, 2008)

That's the MTM1

The MTM2 is like... 600 new.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Nobody's mentioned the MTM2?!



lol i was just thinking that, great pups, neck although it's painted, fixed double locking bridge, it'll never go out of tune!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2009)

Dead but Dreaming said:


> I bought an SLSMG last year and it's the best guitar I've ever played  I can't understand the desire to replace it. Also, when did they come with EMG-HZ's? Was it a few years ago? Mine came with an 81 and 85 combo.
> 
> I don't think you'll find another guitar that has the same wicked neck and fingerboard that the SLSMG has, but that is of course my humble opinion. I'd say keep it and swap out the pickups and tuners if they bother you.



you dont have to defend yourself by saying its your opinion.

i've played about 5 or 6 SLSmgs, and each and everone was a stellar guitar! amazing playability and the lowest action i've ever come across. plus, great accessibility! sls really are some of the best guitars out there.

i just dont like super strats. but if that neck was found on a rhoads, with 24 frets, and a cutaway on the body to get the higher frets, then that would be the greatest guitar ever!!!


----------



## RunDMC (Dec 5, 2009)

Deschain said:


> Are the LTD's any good?
> 
> I was looking at the mh-400 nt, but was pretty discouraged after reading a lot of bad reviews for it, saying the workmanship, paintjob etc was absolute crap, and basically "if its not a real ESP, its not worth it". That kinda bummed me out, cos they looked like kickass guitars with pretty much exactly the spec i want at the price I can afford.
> 
> LTD owners come forward, what are your thoughts? Halp!



I have a MH400NT and it is pretty nice. The fact that it is set neck and so feels like a neckthru makes it a bit more comfy than a bolt-on. However the neck isn't as nice, for me at least, as those from Jackson. The finish seems to be OK on mine (an '06 trans black), though I would still rather have saved for an SLSMG or SLS3...


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2009)

oh my freaking bump!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Dec 7, 2009)

Owning 2 of these and an MTM2 they play like an absoloute dream. £250 for the RGR08LTD was an absoloute steal. How about the RGR321EX? Very similar to the RGR08 but with a neck pup too.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 7, 2009)

What about a LTD EC-1000 with a flat black finish? I think and ESP/LTD would be your best bet if you want a fixed bridge and EMG's


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2009)

the ltd jh600 with a kahler hybrid is the best hardtail. you can screw in a hex screw and make the kahler fixed. Love it.


----------



## mickytee (Dec 7, 2009)

get the MTM1. hands down an excellent candidate for metal.

mahogany body, maple neck through, active pickups and the fixed edge bridge. 
its a fixed bridge version of the Uber comfortable lo-pro tremolo.


----------



## RunDMC (Dec 8, 2009)

budda said:


> oh my freaking bump!


Hehe. Didn't even notice the date.


----------

